

Show HN: Formulita – a simple Formula 1 app - davidor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.formulita

======
davidor
My objective was to develop an application that allowed me to check only the
most relevant information of the Formula 1 championship in a simple and fast
way.

This is my first Android application. It is free and it does not contain any
ads.

Any feedback is appreciated.

